# What will go into NI Komplete Ultimate 13?



## ptram (Nov 21, 2019)

Hi,

Your bet: what will be added to KU13? With the upgrade to KU11 there have been some important additions, but also a lot of things I would not personally use. For example, all the dance cartridges, the extension to the Symphony Essentials collections.

Since I would like to purchase now something that will eventually go into the next package, I wonder if I should be better waiting for it, or just get what I need now, and ignore the next KU.

I expect that Straylight will be there. Noire will be. Picked Acoustics will be included. But there will also be things I will not make use of, like more dance cartridges, Super 8, Modular Icons, Block Primes, Mallet Flux, Signal. Things that would be nice to have, but that I would not really need.

Then, maybe there will be the killer app added at the very last, that would upset my sums…

Do you expect other things will be included in KU13, in addition to my list?

Paolo


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 21, 2019)

Usually everything that was released under the Komplete section of NI's website ends up in the following Komplete update...


(Also, Signal is Output's library so it can't be a part of Komplete.)


----------



## bosone (Nov 21, 2019)

generally in the Ultimate version there is ALL what NI offers up to the release date. maybe some expansion packs will not be included

so, every "serious" product in the shop right now will most probably be in KU13.

if you are speaking about Komplete 13, then something will definitely cut, but who knows what?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 21, 2019)

Yes, what Mario and bosone said. I'd be surprised if we had any more in their symphonic Series (I guess v2 updates aren't out of the question) because if there are they're the only things that won't be in K13U.

I guess we're looking at next Septemberish as the most likely date for K13, with the first half price upgrade sale in summer 2021, something to bear in mind if you really have your eye on something you think you could use in the next 18 months. All just guesswork based on recent past trends of course.

There is one wild card, that with all the internal shakeups at NI they will change the rules this time round and embrace subscription or something.


----------



## Carl W (Mar 15, 2020)

Anyone any idea if the collector's edition will get an update seen that KU13 will already have most of the new products.


----------



## Cinebient (Mar 15, 2020)

NI new strategy is to remove stuff but add more bean counters.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 15, 2020)

Not really, no.


----------



## Robert_G (Mar 15, 2020)

Their updates make no sense for someone to update from year to year when you pay the same as someone who hasnt updated for 6 years. The update price to update from K11U to K12U is outrageous and not worth it. K13U will almost for sure be no different with its update. Its better to update ONLY when there are enough MUST HAVES in the update to go above and beyond the update price. This is rarely the case for most people.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Mar 15, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> Their updates make no sense for someone to update from year to year when you pay the same as someone who hasnt updated for 6 years. The update price to update from K11U to K12U is outrageous and not worth it. K13U will almost for sure be no different with its update. Its better to update ONLY when there are enough MUST HAVES in the update to go above and beyond the update price. This is rarely the case for most people.


ive yet to see a reason to update. 

I've been tempted to sell my komplete multiple times and just buy kontakt 6


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 15, 2020)

Komplete Ultimate 13 will come out by this fall. I believe it will include:

Already released:

Mallet Flux
Noire
Session Guitarist: Picked Acoustic
Session Guitarist: Electric Sunburst Deluxe
Straylight
Super 8
Mysteria
Pharlight
Play Series: Modular Icons, Lo-Fi Glow, Cloud Supply
Arkhis
Stradivari Violin

Not yet out, but very likely:

New Discovery Series, which I hope will be Asian-themed
20 more Maschine Expansions/Battery Kits. (KU13 will then include the 40 oldest ones.)
New Modpack series, which will include the Raum reverb
In addition, there are probably a few more libraries yet to be introduced by the end of summer.
Maybe...

Another Play Library?
Session Horns Pro 2?
A second FX package?
A new synth?
Reaktor 7?
Something Percussion-related, maybe like TRK-01?

Anybody else have ideas?

Last year there was a *"leak"* and we had a rumored full list by May, before many of them had been released. It turned out to be completely accurate. Massive X, which was on that list, wasn't ready, so buyers got rainchecks for that one.

*EDIT: Added Electric Sunburst Deluxe, Pharlight. Stradivari Biolin, Arkhis, Cloud Supply*


----------



## Technostica (Mar 15, 2020)

Carl W said:


> Anyone any idea if the collector's edition will get an update seen that KU13 will already have most of the new products.


When KU13 is out KUC12 will have a much more limited appeal.
So either they discontinue the Collector's Edition or update it.
They could choose to create a bigger gulf between Ultimate and Collector's though!
They only have data on one version of Collector's so they might not have decided yet.


----------



## Carl W (Jul 10, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Komplete Ultimate 13 will come out by this fall. I believe it will include:
> 
> Already released:
> 
> ...



I can hardly believe that


Mysteria
Pharlight
Arkhis
will be in the next update. That are new products an seen from the part of NI it's commercial not interesting to put them already in the next Komplete update.


----------



## Mornats (Jul 10, 2020)

Carl W said:


> I can hardly believe that
> 
> 
> Mysteria
> ...



That's always what they've done in the past though.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm on K12U and I'm definitely going to update to 13 because of Noir, Picked Acoustic, Sunburt Deluxe, Super 8 and hopefully Stradivari. Everything else is just a bonus 😊


----------



## GtrString (Jul 10, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Komplete Ultimate 13 will come out by this fall. I believe it will include:
> 
> Already released:
> 
> ...



+1 Instant upgrade for me, if this comes true.


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 10, 2020)

Guy Rowland said:


> Yes, what Mario and bosone said. I'd be surprised if we had any more in their symphonic Series (I guess v2 updates aren't out of the question) because if there are they're the only things that won't be in K13U.
> 
> I guess we're looking at next Septemberish as the most likely date for K13, with the first half price upgrade sale in summer 2021, something to bear in mind if you really have your eye on something you think you could use in the next 18 months. All just guesswork based on recent past trends of course.
> 
> There is one wild card, that with all the internal shakeups at NI they will change the rules this time round and embrace subscription or something.


They already have a annual or so subscription model. You buy into Komplete Ultimate and then every year or two or three you buy it again, so it feels for me like a bi-annual subscription model except thankfully I own it as I will not purchase any company’s subscription model.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 10, 2020)

Upgrading to *Komplete 12 Ultimate from KU11 *gave you ten new virtual instruments/libraries and two packs of 3 FX (Modpack and Crushpack), as well as 20 Maschine expansions/Battery kits. But... one of these instruments was the Kontakt upgrade, which included three Play series libraries. So really it came with 12 new instruments.

So far, NI has brought out 11 virtual instruments and no FX since the release of KU12. I think they are going to bring out at least one FX package. So I predict at least one more instrument or a second FX package.

There is another way to look at it, though. While the Stradivari Violin has been released, it's part of a quartet, which won't come out until the "fall." I don't think those will be included in KU13, so maybe the violin won't be either. They could be like the Symphony Series that came out at the same time as KU11. An "Essentials" limited edition came with KU11, but the full Symphony series was extra.

No matter what, I expect a few more releases from NI this summer that will be included in KU13, and maybe even something additional when it is released.

We'll probably know the details by next month or in September, but the release might not come immediately.


----------



## davidson (Jul 10, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Upgrading to *Komplete 12 Ultimate from KU11 *gave you ten new virtual instruments/libraries and two packs of 3 FX (Modpack and Crushpack), as well as 20 Maschine expansions/Battery kits. But... one of these instruments was the Kontakt upgrade, which included three Play series libraries. So really it came with 12 new instruments.
> 
> So far, NI has brought out 11 virtual instruments and no FX since the release of KU12. I think they are going to bring out at least one FX package. So I predict at least one more instrument or a second FX package.
> 
> ...



We never had the CE editions before 12 though. It seems they created that version to include everything, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Mornats (Jul 10, 2020)

NoOneKnowsAnything said:


> They already have a annual or so subscription model. You buy into Komplete Ultimate and then every year or two or three you buy it again, so it feels for me like a bi-annual subscription model except thankfully I own it as I will not purchase any company’s subscription model.



I don't see it as being like a subscription service at all. You never have to upgrade if you don't want to and you get to keep whatever you had if you decide not to pay them more money. I don't see it as buying KU again each year as you pay less for an upgrade than you do for the original. To me, it is what it is, a developing product bundle with an upgrade path for new releases.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 10, 2020)

Keeping my fingers crossed that Arkis/Noire/Stadavari are in the Ultimate version and not the collectors one. Well, Noire will be in the Ultimate because it has been out for a while. Might be worth it at regular price. I usually wait for the sale....


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 10, 2020)

I’ve stuck at K10U and I will be upgrading to K13U when the time comes. I feel that it’s not been worth updating (for me) until now. I keep meaning to upgrade Reaktor from 5 to 6 but I will just wait now.


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 10, 2020)

Mornats said:


> I don't see it as being like a subscription service at all. You never have to upgrade if you don't want to and you get to keep whatever you had if you decide not to pay them more money. I don't see it as buying KU again each year as you pay less for an upgrade than you do for the original. To me, it is what it is, a developing product bundle with an upgrade path for new releases.


Of course you are correct!!!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 10, 2020)

It's possible that NI will follow the EastWest example and offer both a sale and subscription model.


----------



## Mornats (Jul 10, 2020)

NoOneKnowsAnything said:


> Of course you are correct!!!



I'm with you with not liking or wanting subscription services though. It's kinda nice to wait from K10U (for me) to K13U to get a bigger bang for buck with an upgrade, or I could wait until K14U (if my version allows it) and get more for my money.


----------



## MarkBell (Jul 22, 2020)

Any idea on a rough release date for KU13? 

Also can anyone remember, with 12, if they released the 3 editions (standardd, ultimate , collectors ) at the same time ...TIA


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 22, 2020)

MarkBell said:


> Any idea on a rough release date for KU13?
> 
> Also can anyone remember, with 12, if they released the 3 editions (standardd, ultimate , collectors ) at the same time ...TIA



My memory is that KU12 was announced in early September 2018 and was available to buy on October 1st. All the editions came out at the same time.

KU11 was introduced in August 2016 and was available to buy on September 1st. The Symphony Series (separate purchase) came out at the same time. KU11 came with Symphony Essentials.

So...if the past is any guide, I would expect that we will find out about what is in KU13 no later than early September, and we'll be able to buy it by October 1st.


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 22, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> My memory is that KU12 was announced in early September 2018 and was available to buy on October 1st. All the editions came out at the same time.
> 
> KU11 was introduced in August 2016 and was available to buy on September 1st. The Symphony Series (separate purchase) came out at the same time. KU11 came with Symphony Essentials.
> 
> So...if the past is any guide, I would expect that we will find out about what is in KU13 no later than early September, and we'll be able to buy it by October 1st.



That sounds good. Do you know what the prices were then and if they do any sales on release? 

I've currently got komplete 12 and thinking of upgrading it to the ultimate version if what is included in komplete 13 ultimate is good.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 23, 2020)

My memory is that there wasn't a lot of deep discounting of KU12 beyond the price on the NI site. NI may set some rules about what is allowed. And everybody knew it would be half price the following summer.

I did my upgrade at Time+Space because they offered the best price, plus store points, and a free copy of great Rob Papen's Go2 synth, which I've actually used more than some of the KU12 libraries. As I am in the US and they are in the UK, they sent me my serial number by email and refunded the shipment fee. 

While Komplete is often sold in a box, all you need is a serial number to get the libraries to show up in Native Access.


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 23, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> My memory is that there wasn't a lot of deep discounting of KU12 beyond the price on the NI site. NI may set some rules about what is allowed. And everybody knew it would be half price the following summer.
> 
> I did my upgrade at Time+Space because they offered the best price, plus store points, and a free copy of great Rob Papen's Go2 synth, which I've actually used more than some of the KU12 libraries. As I am in the US and they are in the UK, they sent me my serial number by email and refunded the shipment fee.
> 
> While Komplete is often sold in a box, all you need is a serial number to get the libraries to show up in Native Access.



That's what I thought might happen in regards to the new Komplete 13 and pricing. If so it'll cost me £500 to upgrade to Komplete 13 ultimate from Komplete 12 standard if they don't have any half price upgrades going, which will be annoying. Will have to wait and see what they include in it to see if its worth it. If not I might have to wait until the next half price summer sale on upgrades.


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Jul 23, 2020)

Reaktor, then Kontakt, now HOPEFULLY Guitar Rig will be updated to version 6. That would be AWESOME!!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 23, 2020)

John R Wilson said:


> That's what I thought might happen in regards to the new Komplete 13 and pricing. If so it'll cost me £500 to upgrade to Komplete 13 ultimate from Komplete 12 standard if they don't have any half price upgrades going, which will be annoying. Will have to wait and see what they include in it to see if its worth it. If not I might have to wait until the next half price summer sale on upgrades.


If they release a new edition of the Discovery Series, I will definitely upgrade right away. They've done four of them (I don't count Gamelan), so it would be a disappointment if they didn't. The Middle East one was my very favorite thing about KU12. 

Of course, I already own Noire, Mallet Flux, and the two guitar libraries, which I will be selling whenever I pull the trigger on this.


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 23, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> If they release a new edition of the Discovery Series, I will definitely upgrade right away. They've done four of them (I don't count Gamelan), so it would be a disappointment if they didn't. The Middle East one was my very favorite thing about KU12.
> 
> Of course, I already own Noire, Mallet Flux, and the two guitar libraries, which I will be selling whenever I pull the trigger on this.



Yeah theirs lots of good Kontakt libraries in Komplete 12 Ultimate. I think if they include Mallet Flux, Noire, The new Violin, Arkhis, Mysteria and Straylight in ultimate 13 then It'll be hard not to upgrade to ultimate.


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 23, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> If they release a new edition of the Discovery Series, I will definitely upgrade right away. They've done four of them (I don't count Gamelan), so it would be a disappointment if they didn't. The Middle East one was my very favorite thing about KU12.
> 
> Of course, I already own Noire, Mallet Flux, and the two guitar libraries, which I will be selling whenever I pull the trigger on this.



Also, I've not got the Komplete 12 Ultimate, only the standard version but you do get Middle East, Indie and West Africa in the standard version but don't get Cuba and Gamelan.


----------



## Mornats (Jul 23, 2020)

Jrettetsoh said:


> Reaktor, then Kontakt, now HOPEFULLY Guitar Rig will be updated to version 6. That would be AWESOME!!


Their recent giveaway of GR5 when you bought their interfaces may point to an update coming soon perhaps. Let's hope anyway


----------



## widescreen (Sep 1, 2020)

Mornats said:


> Their recent giveaway of GR5 when you bought their interfaces may point to an update coming soon perhaps. Let's hope anyway



First leaks: New additions include: GUITAR RIG 6 PRO, CREMONA QUARTET, PHARLIGHT, MYSTERIA, STRAYLIGHT, NOIRE and SUPER 8


----------



## Mornats (Sep 1, 2020)

widescreen said:


> First leaks: New additions include: GUITAR RIG 6 PRO, CREMONA QUARTET, PARLIGHT, MYSTERIA, STRAYLIGHT, NOIRE and SUPER 8


Lovely! Looking forward to that


----------



## widescreen (Sep 1, 2020)

Mornats said:


> Lovely! Looking forward to that



First shop listed it already, K12 is off the NI site today.


----------



## widescreen (Sep 1, 2020)

Arkhis, Picked Acoustic are also listed.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Sep 1, 2020)

widescreen said:


> First shop listed it already, K12 is off the NI site today.


what shop?


----------



## widescreen (Sep 1, 2020)

Fever Phoenix said:


> what shop?



Guitarcenter.com


----------



## samuel.beliveau (Sep 1, 2020)

Komplete 13: https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/bundles/komplete-13/
Komplete 13 Ultimate: https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/bundles/komplete-13-ultimate/


----------



## davidson (Sep 1, 2020)

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/bundles/komplete-13-ultimate-collectors-edition/


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 1, 2020)

So just the violin in the KU version but the whole quartet and Arkis in the collectors edition. Have to think about that one. I don't really want to pay for the Symphony Series, which I'm guessing I'd have to to upgrade.


----------



## tomosane (Sep 1, 2020)

Noire and Super 8 in K13 standard... Enough new content for me to justify the 100€ upgrade price later on, I was sure Noire would be exclusive to Ultimate/CE


----------



## Mornats (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm interested in the improvements to Guitar Rig 6 Pro. I've heard people say they Guitar Rig 5 sucked a bit compared to other amp emulations and I tend to agree. Version 6 seems to add in a lot of NI's existing effects to it (which is good) and added a couple more amps (too few). So I guess that the make or break feature is this:

"INTELLIGENT CIRCUIT MODELLING
Sci-fi by name, but incredibly realistic by nature. Native’s newly developed circuit modelling process uses cutting-edge machine learning technology to reproduce the behavior of hardware devices from the ground up, giving a whole new level of depth and realism to our amp emulations. Even better, it means we’ll be working with the community to discover new hardware and bring it to GUITAR RIG 6 PRO with regular updates."

Otherwise it's too little too late. So, I'm waiting for the walkthrough and demo videos...


----------



## Frederick (Sep 1, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> So just the violin in the KU version but the whole quartet and Arkis in the collectors edition. Have to think about that one. I don't really want to pay for the Symphony Series, which I'm guessing I'd have to to upgrade.



But you're not: Compared to the price of the Ultimate update it's only $200 more. That's not bad for Arkhis and the Cremona Quartet. Just don't download anything else specific to CE. That's what I'm going to do.


----------



## Thudinthenight (Sep 1, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> So just the violin in the KU version but the whole quartet and Arkis in the collectors edition. Have to think about that one. I don't really want to pay for the Symphony Series, which I'm guessing I'd have to to upgrade.



It’s a shame Arkhis doesn’t give you any sort of upgrade discount. I have Kontakt full (which itself was a crossgrade from my old StormDrum license), and that gets me a $399 upgrade price to K13 standard. That’s the same as it was for K12. The $149 I paid for Arkhis (not sure why I did that) is a sunk cost now if I upgrade.

Wouldn’t it be great if instruments that previously were not part of Komplete 12, but added to Komplete 13, resulted in at least a partial discount of K13?


----------



## widescreen (Sep 1, 2020)

Thudinthenight said:


> It’s a shame Arkhis doesn’t give you any sort of upgrade discount. I have Kontakt full (which itself was a crossgrade from my old StormDrum license), and that gets me a $399 upgrade price to K13 standard. That’s the same as it was for K12. The $149 I paid for Arkhis (not sure why I did that) is a sunk cost now if I upgrade.
> 
> Wouldn’t it be great if instruments that previously were not part of Komplete 12, but added to Komplete 13, resulted in at least a partial discount of K13?



The discount is, that you can sell your license without transfer fee. Some take a fee, others do not allow a license transfer. So NI is on the better side.


----------



## Thudinthenight (Sep 1, 2020)

widescreen said:


> The discount is, that you can sell your license without transfer fee. Some take a fee, others do not allow a license transfer. So NI is on the better side.



Good point... I hadn't considered selling my Arkhis license, but I will do that if I upgrade to K13.


----------



## zadillo (Sep 1, 2020)

Thudinthenight said:


> It’s a shame Arkhis doesn’t give you any sort of upgrade discount. I have Kontakt full (which itself was a crossgrade from my old StormDrum license), and that gets me a $399 upgrade price to K13 standard. That’s the same as it was for K12. The $149 I paid for Arkhis (not sure why I did that) is a sunk cost now if I upgrade.
> 
> Wouldn’t it be great if instruments that previously were not part of Komplete 12, but added to Komplete 13, resulted in at least a partial discount of K13?



yeah, I wish NI could make it simpler with dynamic discounts, but that they make it so easy to sell and transfer your libraries with no transfer fees/etc usually makes for it for me


----------



## widescreen (Sep 1, 2020)

Thudinthenight said:


> Good point... I hadn't considered selling my Arkhis license, but I will do that if I upgrade to K13.



And another one is happy to get Arkhis cheaper.


----------



## Mornats (Sep 1, 2020)

Here's Reuben with an overview of GR6



I wonder if the old amps and cabs benefit from the new modelling thing?


----------



## John R Wilson (Sep 1, 2020)

I've been waiting for Komplete 13 Ultimate for a while now, but as expected as an owner of Komplete 12 standard it's quite expensive to upgrade at £499 for ultimate upgrade and £849 for the Ultimate collectors edition upgrade.


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 1, 2020)

Frederick said:


> But you're not: Compared to the price of the Ultimate update it's only $200 more. That's not bad for Arkhis and the Cremona Quartet. Just don't download anything else specific to CE. That's what I'm going to do.


Still too much for me. I will wait for the sale.....


----------



## John R Wilson (Sep 1, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Still too much for me. I will wait for the sale.....



I'm currently on Komplete standard 12. I might upgrade to ultimate 13 for £499 but wouldn't go to CE version from komplete 12 standard for £849! I've just noticed that the upgrade for the full Cremona Quartet is £179 if you have the STRADIVARI VIOLIN and Arkhis is at £179. I'll just probably wait for them to go into a 50% off sale.


----------



## T-LeffoH (Sep 1, 2020)

John R Wilson said:


> I've been waiting for Komplete 13 Ultimate for a while now, but as expected as an owner of Komplete 12 standard it's quite expensive to upgrade at £499 for ultimate upgrade and £849 for the Ultimate collectors edition upgrade.



NI upgrade prices on these bundles feel like they are becoming a bit out of whack and unjustified in some ways.

I have Komplete 11 Ultimate and upgraded to Komplete 12 but I won't ever upgrade to any version of 13 until they have a 50% off sale on my update price as there are only one or two libraries which pique my interest but only in the 13 Ultimate CE.


----------



## lp59burst (Sep 1, 2020)

Is there a side-by-side comparison of what you get with each version posted anywhere?


----------



## lp59burst (Sep 1, 2020)

T-LeffoH said:


> NI upgrade prices on these bundles feel like they are becoming a bit out of whack and unjustified in some ways.
> 
> I have Komplete 11 Ultimate and upgraded to Komplete 12 but I won't ever upgrade to any version of 13 until they have a 50% off sale on my update price as there are only one or two libraries which pique my interest but only in the 13 Ultimate CE.



Similar situation here...

I have KU11 and I'm trying to justify $399 for KU13, I already upgraded to Kontakt 6 when it was on sale last year - so no gain there...

It reminds me of the Tic-Tok cycles on Intel processors... is this a "tic..." or a "tok"..?

I may wait a year for KU14 or even KU15 since the upgrade "to-from" price seems to be the same for the last 4 or 5 versions, currently iirc it's v8 - 13, so there's that...


----------



## T-LeffoH (Sep 1, 2020)

lp59burst said:


> Is there a side-by-side comparison of what you get with each version posted anywhere?











Compare







www.native-instruments.com





They never do a particularly great job of showing the overlap between previous versions and the new version. After looking over the first few lines where the response in my mind was "Don't need" or "Yeah, I already own that..." I just stopped reading.


----------



## x-dfo (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm still on vanilla komplete 10 + a couple of straggler products, I think I'm going to wait one more year for the jump into ultimate. Pharlight almost tempted me but there's not all that much else for me right now for a 700 dollar dive. TBH thinking about it, I'm definitely not getting 700 dollar's worth.


----------



## T-LeffoH (Sep 1, 2020)

x-dfo said:


> I'm still on vanilla komplete 10 + a couple of straggler products, I think I'm going to wait one more year for the jump into ultimate. Pharlight almost tempted me but there's not all that much else for me right now for a 700 dollar dive. TBH thinking about it, I'm definitely not getting 700 dollar's worth.



When/if you decide to upgrade to Ultimate, I'd highly recommend waiting until they run the 50% off sale, usually in the summers and a much better bang for the buck.


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm really looking forward to the new additions even from K12U, seems like a fantastic jump! I'll be going straight to complete collection or whatever its called. guess it will be another year until 50% though :(


----------



## Frederick (Sep 1, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Still too much for me. I will wait for the sale.....


Well, that is the wiser option for sure! When I got K12U during the last summer of sound, I already made the plan to update to KU13 next year, but I guess I want the Cremona Quartet and Arkhis bad enough to waste $300. If there had been only the KU13 update, then I would have waited for sure. 

To rationalize this purchase I'm telling myself I won't buy anything from NI again 'till at least 2024 or 2025 (K15) except maybe a Kontakt upgrade. I find that believable, because I haven't used any of their stuff yet. NI is mostly about the full version of Kontakt for me. Not to mention how much I loathe all the expansions and machine stuff. Totally not my genre.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Sep 1, 2020)

lp59burst said:


> Is there a side-by-side comparison of what you get with each version posted anywhere?


There is this list from gNNY from the NI Forum:
`https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FuwkqEc7CqMwjRVjgcy2KhJlkVl3jTT3Ze1RsVFvzC4/edit?usp=sharing`

Unfortunately it has not yet been updated for K13.


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 2, 2020)

lp59burst said:


> Is there a side-by-side comparison of what you get with each version posted anywhere?


Here is the compare bundles: https://www.native-instruments.com/...plete-13-ultimate-collectors-edition/compare/


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Sep 2, 2020)

for those interested, it looks like the difference between K13U and K13U collectors edition is these instruments :
AMATI VIOLIN
GUARNERI VIOLIN
STRADIVARI CELLO
ARKHIS 
(+expansions)


----------



## lp59burst (Sep 2, 2020)

T-LeffoH said:


> Compare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@T-LeffoH ... yeah me too. 

Not interested in Massive X, all I really want is ARKHIS, STRAYLIGHT, and maybe PHARLIGHT and I can just wait for those to go on sale individually.


----------

